

An oracle for object-oriented programmers - kristianp
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-10-oracle-object-oriented-programmers.html

======
tom_b
I think analysis tools like this are more an indictment of ceremony code that
surrounds a big object-oriented design than a win in programmer productivity.

I really do like the idea of taking an existing OO codebase and being able to
probe and interact with it(REPL anyone?). I did a stint doing bug support on
two big OO software systems a few years ago and it was hard to wrap my head
around a huge codebase quickly - the original devs who built the system were
long gone and nobody actually knew much about huge pieces of the code. So
anything that would have supplemented reading thousands of lines of code, I
would have gambled on.

It is awesome that these guys did a user study, but I wouldn't bother using a
test with 8 programmers "new to Eclipse" as anything but a sniff test to
indicate that a bigger user study was warranted.

Lastly, the article itself sits in a weird space - hackers who read it are
going to be underwhelmed. The lay reader (or programming newbie) is probably
going to pick up a bunch of wrong ideas about object oriented development.

------
bluekeybox
The press release on the MIT site is much easier on the eyes (actually read
that one): [http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/object-oriented-
oracle-10...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/object-oriented-
oracle-1007.html)

------
BasDirks
> In the last 40 years, the major innovation in software > engineering has
> been the development of what are called > object-oriented programming
> languages.

Is it?

~~~
hello_moto
If LISP shows up in 1958, that means functional paradigm is outside the
40-years range. So there might be truth in it.

